# Hydrodictyon (water nets)



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

does anyone have any experience with this ?
Hydrodictyon (water nets)


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Flear
I don't know what this is... I think perhaps it's not "Beginner" level and should be moved to Advanced. I'll move it for you.


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

it may be more advanced, ... but i went with visibility (more visited part of the forum)

it's an algae ... 

i wouldn't mind seeing how it works in an aquarium (intentionally)

but it's net-like structure/appearance, ... around algae eaters is one thing, ... it would really suck if fish got stuck in it and died though 

so asking if anyone has had any experience with it. (deliberate or accidentally finding it in their tank)


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow. Never heard of it or seen it before. Does it tear easily so fish don't get trapped in it? Or is it some kind of carnivorous plant? Very cool looking tho!


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

just algae, not carnivorous
actually only carnivorous aquatic plants i know of are the bladderworts (eat zooplankton 

i have no idea if it tears easily or not
as the 'netting' is visible, looks like thick cells (netting is 1 cell thick)

i might get some just to see how it holds up against algae eaters, ... i might be after a quarantine type setup to be able to keep a close eye on things. thankfully algae eaters are hungry all the time 

then i can keep a watch on it, ... if the algae is eaten, great , if the fish gets stuck, i get rid of it (and give a fish a heart attack as i've got my fingers in his personal space  but at least he'll live.

if i can save the trial-and-error step, that would be even better though.


----------

